# What mobile network are you on?



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2011)

And what's your experience of their:


Coverage
Customer service
Quality of phone call audio


----------



## dessiato (Oct 9, 2011)

Zain, seems to work OK but is expensive for international calls.

In UK we use Vodafone, in Portugal same, in Spain Orange. It gets confusing having so many different sims but it means we can always get a call.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 9, 2011)

O2. Never had any problems at all in the 8 years I've been with them so cannot comment on customer service. Calls always clear unless a dodgy line on the other end. Very rarely out of cover except if I am somewhere not really that conducive to a good signal!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm on Orange.  I've found their customer service to be excellent but I can only get a signal in certain parts of my house which can be annoying.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 9, 2011)

Needs to be multiple choice poll.  I'm on Vodafone, the kabbess is on 3.

Coverage on both is good.  Customer service I have not experienced on either -- mine is through my work and the kabbess hasn't had hers long enough.  Quality of audio on mine is variable -- sometimes, I get terrible echoing, although that hasn't happened for a while.


----------



## Yata (Oct 9, 2011)

Orange, rubbish signal and call quality, no idea about customer support although will find out soon when I transfer off to Giff Gaff :/


----------



## tommers (Oct 9, 2011)

Orange. Customer service has always been excellent,  coverage would get a 7 I think.

Good offers though - orange weds, money off at pizza express etc.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 9, 2011)

Tesco (which AFAIK uses the O2 network).  In reply to the OP's questions, it's good enough for what it's for.


----------



## yield (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm on Orange and the customer service has been good. Signal coverage improved a lot after they started sharing T-Mobile network too.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 9, 2011)

I was with T-Mobile but when they shared network with orange, my internet went shit. I guess because orange are really over subscribed.

With giffgaff now. Everything is many times Beyer.


----------



## claphamboy (Oct 9, 2011)

Recently changed from vodaphone to o2, because it gets me a £5 pm discount off my home broadband with o2, and I needed a new phone anyway.

Never had any problems with vodaphone, coverage & audio fine as it is with o2.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 9, 2011)

hardly use my phone for calls other than to my son & wife
so we went with GiffGaff so we can call each other for n'owt


----------



## weltweit (Oct 9, 2011)

I have been on Vodafone since way back, never had a problem with it and pretty much always get a signal except when in the darkest sticks.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 9, 2011)

O2, living in the sticks of N.Ireland it's got the best coverage. Never had any problems with it so can't comment on customer service. Plus everyone uses it here and you get free calls and texts to other users for £15 a month. Suits me to the ground.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 9, 2011)

I am with Vodaphone, have never used any other provider. It works and I have had no problems with accessibility but I have no idea if other companies are better.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Needs to be multiple choice poll. I'm on Vodafone, the kabbess is on 3.



Well see it as your primary phone for you then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Virgin.  Totally shite reception.

Want to move to someone else that doesn't piggy-back off T-Mobile  but don't want any contract bollocks.

Virgin were apparently teaming up with Orange (or is it O2?) and therefore reception would be better.  Not happened with my phone in my house though.  Still no reception 95% of the time


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2011)

vodafone - since about 1999 I think, never bothered switching providers - seem to be ok


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> vodafone - since about 1999 I think, never bothered switching providers - seem to be ok



They seem to have the best reception


----------



## monsterbunny (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been with everyone over the years but now find Giff Gaff to offer the best value especially with the iPhone. I like the unlimited data you get with the goodybags.  They use the O2 network as their backbone so the coverage is identical.

The whole move to a PAYG has been the answer to my prayers and I've saved a fortune instead of being tied into long contracts.  I bought a new iPhone outright and although the upfront cost is steep it works out to be the cheapest option over the longer term.


----------



## strung out (Oct 9, 2011)

giffgaff, which is brilliant


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 9, 2011)

Tesco PAYG on my "public" phone (the one whose number I give on forms etc), and giffgaff for my smartphone. They're both fine coverage-wise and audio-wise (both use 02), and while I've never needed to use tesco Mobile customer services, giffgaff customer services (given that they're at least partially user-driven) are excellent.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2011)

monsterbunny said:


> I've been with everyone over the years but now find Giff Gaff to offer the best value especially with the iPhone. I like the unlimited data you get with the goodybags.  They use the O2 network as their backbone so the coverage is identical.
> 
> The whole move to a PAYG has been the answer to my prayers and I've saved a fortune instead of being tied into long contracts.  I bought a new iPhone outright and although the upfront cost is steep it works out to be the cheapest option over the longer term.



Which iPhone? I'm curious as every time I've looked at an outright buy it's never made any financial sense to go payg or even sim only rolling monthly...


----------



## claphamboy (Oct 9, 2011)

I've never heard of this giffgaff until this thread, having googled them they certainly look interesting.

But, I hardly ever use my mobile, it's more for incoming calls, and I am now locked into a 2-year contract with o2, but can't complain as a got a Samsung smartphone for £10.50pm with enough free minutes & texts to do me. The added bonus is the £5 pm discount on my unlimited home broadband, bringing that down to just £9.50pm.

So, basically I am paying £20pm for unlimited home broadband, free mobile calls & texts, with a smartphone thing thrown in.


----------



## monsterbunny (Oct 9, 2011)

Kid_E, I bought the iPhone 4 three months ago - just over £500.  On a contract it would work out much more expensive over time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2011)

monsterbunny said:


> Kid_E, I bought the iPhone 4 three months ago - just over £500. On a contract it would work out much more expensive over time.



Ah right...


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been with Orange for more than 10 years with no problems, since they've got together with T-Mobile I've also got reception at my sister's in Croxley.  Broadband been a bit wonky but customer service has been very good.

KoD


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 9, 2011)

T-Mobile at the moment, no problem most places, but I've switched loads over the years due most networks struggling in rural places I've lived.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 9, 2011)

O2. They're very good. 

IIRC O2 and Vodafone have wide coverage and excellent data, 3 is good in London for both, but crap out of town and T-Orange are good for coverage but woeful for data. My wife's with Orange and barely touches her iPhone when out and about because it just doesn't get enough bandwidth.


----------



## g force (Oct 10, 2011)

Vodafone - have been for years and see no reason to switch. Give me good deals, decent coverage

Better half is on 02 and it's universally awful for her, zero coverage in our flat and terrible customer support.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 10, 2011)

3 - £15/month for 300 cross network mins, 3000 txts, unlimited data, and unlimited free 3 to 3 calls.

Over the last year and a half their customer service has gone from being diabolical to superb. Coverage wise in London they can't be beaten. 

The unlimited data payg package works out £5/month more expensive than GiffGaff but after using them both it's most definitely worth paying it for the far more reliable and faster data speeds. They are also the only service to allow tethering alongside the all you can eat data.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 10, 2011)

Orange - been on them for something like 15 years. Personally I've always had good service from them, coverage and signal strength mostly good (and better since the T-Mobile merger thing as previously I could hardly get a signal at my parents).


----------



## sim667 (Oct 10, 2011)

o2. Pricey but ive never had a problem with them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 10, 2011)

KeeperofDragons said:


> I've been with Orange for more than 10 years with no problems, since they've got together with T-Mobile I've also got reception at my sister's in Croxley. Broadband been a bit wonky but customer service has been very good.
> 
> KoD





Global Stoner said:


> T-Mobile at the moment, no problem most places, but I've switched loads over the years due most networks struggling in rural places I've lived.



Them getting together has made abolutely no difference to the coverage I get at my place.  Now I'm wondering if I might as well just be forced into a contract with Vodaphone as that's what seems to work best in my place, and even then, people frequently have to go outside to  get coverage


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 10, 2011)

O2 - Better than T Mobil but not too different from Orange. Excellent coverage/ service.


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been with orange for years and they seem to have decent coverage in the areas I go between, data is good when it works (I've had some places where I have full signal and am unable to use gprs/3g/hsdpa).

Customer service has been great for me, orange's call centres are in the uk and they have given me a spare contract simcard so if my phone is lost or stolen I can use it in a spare phone, and dont have to miss any phonecalls.

Also the UMA feature can be useful if your in a basement or something (with wifi), as it will allow you to make and receive calls over wifi if there is no celluar reception.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 10, 2011)

Orange. They kept me after giving me a cheap S2, knocking £10 a month off my package and chucking in Sky sports mobile

Reception could be better sometimes, but generally OK in urban areas


----------



## kazza007 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm on o2, the coverage is decent around w.mids (one place I work has got clients on orange and have no signal, shocking despite the greater general coverage they have apparently), but when I travel up to south yorkshire, I get zero coverage on the train whereas my other half gets normal coverage with orange, which is annoying.

They have also let bill reach 3-figures with a £45 previous contract, without any warning (yeh yeh that's how they  make the cash, but do other networls give you warning or something?), so that's been a let down.

Currently on a sim only monthly rolling thing with my 2-year old 3gs...waiting to jump to 4/4s/nexus prime, and wondered which phone and provider I should opt for?  Can buy phone outright if that's cheaper too, which I've never previously done.

What's the latest coverage map looking like? :/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

Forgot to update.  Since Virgin merged with Orange (or was it 02?) at the beginning of last month, I can now finally get reception in my house


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2011)

kazza007 said:


> I'm on o2, the coverage is decent around w.mids (one place I work has got clients on orange and have no signal, shocking despite the greater general coverage they have apparently), but when I travel up to south yorkshire, I get zero coverage on the train whereas my other half gets normal coverage with orange, which is annoying.
> 
> They have also let bill reach 3-figures with a £45 previous contract, without any warning (yeh yeh that's how they  make the cash, but do other networls give you warning or something?), so that's been a let down.
> 
> ...



No-one warns you, unless you're racking up said three-figure bill abroad.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

Why not multiple choice?
T Mobile & O2 here


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm with 3 PAYG. It was a tremendous hassle just trying to become a customer of theirs though. I ordered an iPhone 4 SIM and they sent an ordinary one by mistake. I phoned their support line, after going through the "Press 1 for blah blah" nonsense I got through to a person who, after I explained to him the problem, proceeded to tell me I'd dialled the wrong number! I hadn't. I'd dialled the one that was given on their info. So I hung up and re-dialled. This time I got someone who could fix the problem...eventually. Only problem is they told me that they could send me a replacement, but meant a restriction on something (I forget what). Thinking about it now I should have refused this since it was their mistake and why should I be disadvantaged by it, but I didn't. But shortly after that the proper iPhone 4 SIM turned up (along with the replacement one) and that's the one I've been using.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> I'm with 3 PAYG. It was a tremendous hassle just trying to become a customer of theirs though. I ordered an iPhone 4 SIM and they sent an ordinary one by mistake. I phoned their support line, after going through the "Press 1 for blah blah" nonsense I got through to a person who, after I explained to him the problem, proceeded to tell me I'd dialled the wrong number! I hadn't. I'd dialled the one that was given on their info. So I hung up and re-dialled. This time I got someone who could fix the problem...eventually. Only problem is they told me that they could send me a replacement, but meant a restriction on something (I forget what). Thinking about it now I should have refused this since it was their mistake and why should I be disadvantaged by it, but I didn't. But shortly after that the proper iPhone 4 SIM turned up (along with the replacement one) and that's the one I've been using.



You should have taken it as a warning! 

I was with them for a few years, the service was always fine, but god would I dread having to phone them for anything. By comparison both orange and tmobile have been way better for that side.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 3, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> You should have taken it as a warning!
> 
> I was with them for a few years, the service was always fine, but god would I dread having to phone them for anything. By comparison both orange and tmobile have been way better for that side.


It was best option for me at the time. I don't remember why, but the other networks' deals were no good to me...if they were even offering PAYG SIMS because this when the iPhone 4 had just come out.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2011)

Provided you never have to speak with they were great! I only switched as where I moved to you could only get patchy reception on orange and that was it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 3, 2011)

Giffgaff in the UK
T-Mobile in the US


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2011)

I've voted (Three), but not been on there long enough to comment yet.

Five years ago I would never have strayed from Vodafone, because their coverage seemed so much better.  I regularly found that I had signal whilst friends and family on other networks (notably orange, but others too) had none.  My understanding is that there isn't so much of a difference these days though.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 6, 2011)

Orange bob on in all departments been with them for years.Just ordered the broadband for £5 a month gtd 17meg and landline with evening and weekend calls for £12. No connection fee, free kit and a lovely Scottish accent at the other end of the phone.
Had voda and o2 for work both did the trick as well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Why not multiple choice?
> T Mobile & O2 here



Was after the one you have most experience with...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> Orange bob on in all departments been with them for years.Just ordered the broadband for £5 a month gtd 17meg and landline with evening and weekend calls for £12. No connection fee, free kit and a lovely Scottish accent at the other end of the phone.
> Had voda and o2 for work both did the trick as well.



Orange broadband is terrible, regular disconnects, a router that's an arse pain to connect too and customer service that is about as helpful as a chocolate teapot.


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 6, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Orange broadband is terrible, regular disconnects, a router that's an arse pain to connect too and customer service that is about as helpful as a chocolate teapot.



Spot on - orange broadband was total crap for me, they had no fucking interest in getting BT Openreach out to sort out the line problems, switched to o2 and they kicked BT Openreach arse to the point of getting them to dig-up the road to sort out connection problems.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Spot on - orange broadband was total crap for me, they had no fucking interest in getting BT Openreach out to sort out the line problems, switched to o2 and they kicked BT Openreach arse to the point of getting them to dig-up the road to sort out connection problems.



Funny went through the same thing with the bt line too.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 6, 2011)

Landlord had a new line put this summer in so hopefully should be ok. Should I use my own router then??


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 6, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Funny went through the same thing with the bt line too.



It's a fucking nightmare, isn't it?

orange had no fucking interest whatsoever, and their Indian call centre was a total nightmare.

o2 with their UK call centre seriously took the bit between their teeth, they had BT Openreach out about a dozen times, which included having the road dug-up just outside the house to replace a connection, which didn't solve the problem - BT Openreach were trying to avoid having to dig-up the whole length of the road to the nearest telegraph pole, about 300 yards.

Then, finally, BT Openreach sent out an expert that finally traced the problem - it appears when they fitted the double glazing here, they cut the wires in the wall & just twisted them back together, they didn't even tape over the exposed wires. 

Luckily, the the problem was about 2 inches BT's side of the master phone socket in house, otherwise I could have got a fucking a big bill!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2011)

Total fucking joke, took us a week and a half back and forth between the two. Really miss Be broadband who where the polar opposite of Orange...


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 6, 2011)

Be, of course, being the same company as o2.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2011)

They were great before tbh haven't used them in 18 months so not sure if they've gone down hill?


----------

